

The people who choose to be alone at Christmas - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-30512529

======
alsetmusic
I become anxious and annoyed dealing with holiday travel. I'm always worried
my flight will be delayed and I'll miss my connection (has happened). I
therefore decline my family's pleas to come home and visit in the off months.
Sometimes I spend an informal Xmas with friends at home, but I'm equally
likely to just bum around the house. I'm content, but I'm also an introvert,
so there's that.

